# Vermeer belts



## Jim Ullrich (May 30, 2012)

All,
I am the weekend mechanic on my sister and brother-in-laws dairy. I also do a lot of the field work. They bought a Vermeer 545 XL some time ago. I am sure that the belts need to be shortened because they don't move when you start the empty baler; I've been getting around this by starting the bale with the chamber open, which keeps the belts moving, I close it when the bale indicator starts to move. I did not grow up on round balers so don't have a clue on what length they should be, how to do it, or where to get the tools or laces. Any thoughts?
Thanks in advance.
Also thought you'd like a pic of some of our vintage iron.
Jim


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Should be listed in the operators manual if you still have that. Not sure about a Vermeer but NH's idler roller next to the main drive roller for the belts had a second set of hole's it could be moved too if the belts became loose.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_You can get a operators manual online at Vermeer if you don't have one.My XL the belts did slip at times until the first hay hit them.Especially in dry hay.The pickup teeth need to be good for bale starting also.The tention in the rubber wears out and they need to be replaced._


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

not to hi jack this thread , but i also just picked up a 554 xl. the previous owner took the belt twist out of the small belts. i believe vermeer had the twist in order to see the bale. How do I get twist back in it or do even need the twist . This baler has the the accu bale monitor. also the chains on the left side are loose , all the adjustment are maxed out . I was thinking of cutting the chains or putting larger sprockets the adjustment bars. what do you all think.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

simangus said:


> not to hi jack this thread , but i also just picked up a 554 xl. the previous owner took the belt twist out of the small belts. i believe vermeer had the twist in order to see the bale. How do I get twist back in it or do even need the twist . This baler has the the accu bale monitor. also the chains on the left side are loose , all the adjustment are maxed out . I was thinking of cutting the chains or putting larger sprockets the adjustment bars. what do you all think.


The twist was to see the bale and to let chaff out from behind the belts.Just remove the pin in splice after loosening belts and flip one 1/2 turn.

Are you sure a XL had a twist in the belt?IIRC my 605 XL did not.My 605 SJ did.









REPLACE the chain.It is stretched out.Count the links to get correct length.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On my Deere I usually just take two links out and put a half link in when the chain gets stretched....seems to work with no problems.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> On my Deere I usually just take two links out and put a half link in when the chain gets stretched....seems to work with no problems.
> 
> Regards, Mike


True it will work but your sprokets will last longer if you replace the chain.


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

previous owner said he took out the twist. I will check the chain for a link count. As for Jim with the loose belts, my operators manual shows the belt tension adjusters near the the rear of the tires , springs should be 4.75 inches up to 5 inches.


----------

